# ser/estar feliz



## Woele

Hola a todos,

En mi colegio, una profesora mía dijo....y realmente ella leyó (porque estaba en nuestros textos..) que _felíz_ es una palabra con la que nunca debes usar "ser" y gramaticalmente solo puedes usar "estar". Pero he encontrado "ser felíz" en canciones, en texto, y -buscando una respuesta a mi pregunta en los foros- en hilos de este sitio en los que nadie no ha corregido a nadie por decir "ser felíz". Entonces, quisiera saber si esta idea sea falsa, y si puedes decir sin duda, correctamente: "ser felíz".

Gracias de antemano (y lo siento si mis frases están llenas de errores).

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Eride

En teoría, si dices "estoy fel*i*z" te refieres a un momento puntual, un estado en el tiempo (ahora) mientras que si afirmas "soy feliz" quiere decir que en términos generales (tu vida en general, la mayor parte del tiempo) eres feliz.

En la práctica, obviamente, todos sabemos que ser feliz es un estado y no una condición (es decir, que no dura para siempre) así que *sí,* puedes usar perfectamente _ser _en vez de _estar _al recibir un regalo que ansiabas_: ¡Gracias! ¡Soy tan feliz! (Thank you! I'm so happy!) _De hecho lo oirás mucho más a menudo que _estoy feliz_, al menos en España.

La diferencia se nota con _triste_:
* Estoy triste:* I'm sad right now.
* Soy triste:* I'm a sad person.


----------



## heidita

Sí, hubo un hilo hace poco con este tema. Sí se puede decir soy feliz. No es muy común pero es correcto.


----------



## epasf

Yo creo que *Ser feliz* es correcto.

Yo soy feliz. 
De niños éramos felices.


----------



## Woele

¡Muchas gracias (y danke schoen)!


----------



## San

Woele said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> En mi colegio, una profesora mía dijo....y realmente ella leyó (porque estaba en nuestros textos..) que _felíz_ es una palabra con la que nunca debes usar "ser" y gramaticalmente solo puedes usar "estar". Pero he encontrado "ser felíz" en canciones, en texto, y -buscando una respuesta a mi pregunta en los foros- en hilos de este sitio en los que nadie no ha corregido a nadie por decir "ser felíz". Entonces, quisiera saber si esta idea sea falsa, y si puedes decir sin duda, correctamente: "ser felíz".
> 
> Gracias de antemano (y lo siento si mis frases están llenas de errores).



En España normalmente feliz va con ser. Si has de usar estar dices "estoy contento" o algo parecido. En América se oye más esta palabra, porque la usan con estar, creo: "Estoy feliz de estar aquí", eso sonaría un poco raro para nosotros. Por tanto tu profesora está equivocada por lo que respecta al español de España.


----------



## jivemu

San said:


> En España normalmente feliz va con ser. Si has de usar estar dices "estoy contento" o algo parecido. En América se oye más esta palabra, porque la usan con estar, creo: "Estoy feliz de estar aquí", eso sonaría un poco raro para nosotros. Por tanto tu profesora está equivocada por lo que respecta al español de España.


De lo que dices da la impresión de que en España se diría "soy feliz de estar aquí", y eso por supuesto no es así.

La cuestión aquí es la semántica temporal. Por un lado, el hecho de "estar feliz" se considera algo momentáneo, puntual, que no dura demasiado, mientras que "ser feliz" (lograr la felicidad absoluta) es algo considerado utópico, una meta a alcanzar, un fin en sí mismo.
_Hoy estoy feliz, ¿quién sabe mañana?_
_Algún día seremos felices._

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

estoy feliz --> ahora
soy feliz --> en general

Es así como "I feel happy" vs. "I am happy" en inglés.


----------



## micafe

¡Qué error!!

"Ser feliz" es correcto y no significa lo mismo que "estar feliz". 

Dile a tu profesora que ese texto está *errado*.. 

Ya varios han escrito aquí la diferencia, entonces no lo voy a hacer, pero quiero dejar en claro que la expresión es correcta... correctísima.


----------



## geostan

San said:


> En España normalmente feliz va con ser. Si has de usar estar dices "estoy contento" o algo parecido. En América se oye más esta palabra, porque la usan con estar, creo: "Estoy feliz de estar aquí", eso sonaría un poco raro para nosotros. Por tanto tu profesora está equivocada por lo que respecta al español de España.



¡Absolutamente!

Alguien escribió que «soy feliz de estar aquí» es un error. Estoy de acuerdo, pero en esa circunstancia, yo diría:
«Estoy contento de estar aquí.» Creo que el campo semántico de los dos adjetivos es diferente en España. En América, «feliz» puede ser sinónimo de «contento.» 

La opinión de un profesor jubilado


----------



## San

jivemu said:


> De lo que dices da la impresión de que en España se diría "soy feliz de estar aquí", y eso por supuesto no es así.



Es cierto, estaba un poco espeso. 



> La cuestión aquí es la semántica temporal. Por un lado, el hecho de "estar feliz" se considera algo momentáneo, puntual, que no dura demasiado, mientras que "ser feliz" (lograr la felicidad absoluta) es algo considerado utópico, una meta a alcanzar, un fin en sí mismo.
> _Hoy estoy feliz, ¿quién sabe mañana?_
> _Algún día seremos felices._
> 
> Saludos.


Bueno, lo que yo decía es que a mí "estar feliz" no me suena algo coloquial, quizás se use más últimamente por influencia americana, no sé, y también lo puedes leer en los periódicos todos los días, la gente está feliz cuando gana algún campeonato, o hace alguna película o cosas así. Las demaś personas dicen estoy contento, ¿no?

"Ser feliz" sí es más coloquial, no en sentido absoluto, porque la gente no lo va proclamando por ahí, además siempre les duele algo, pero se usa también con un sentido menos trascendente, y para cosas que pueden ser bastante transitorias. Parece difícil buscar  una regla sobre ser/estar feliz.

Por otro lado la felicidad, además de algo utópico, puede ser también algo del pasado. Bueno, un poco utópico también, retroutopía


----------



## Crescent

Buenas tardes, foreros! 

Hasta este día, he siempre pensado que se dice ''estoy feliz'', y que se usa ''estar'' con el adjetivo ''feliz''. Pero hoy, al escuchar y ver las noticias españolas a la televisión (TVE Internacional), me di cuenta de que la mujer (la locutora de las noticias) decía ''buenas noches'', en la pantalla fueron escritas estas palabras: _Que Sean Feliz_! (supongo que fue ''ustedes'', para el ''sean'', sí? )
Y ahora estoy toda confusante..  No, confundida! Hay un matiz suave que no entiendo, o...qué pasa?  Porque es ''ser feliz''? Es posible que los hombres que han escrito esto se equivoquen, o..qué?

Muchas gracias de nuevo por todo su ayuda preciosa.


----------



## Marlotta

Yo también estudié que se puede decir sólo ESTAR FELIZ, a ver si nos contesta algún español...


----------



## lazarus1907

No intentes analizar esto mucho, porque el adjetivo "feliz" se menciona en la mayoría de los estudios sobre el "ser" y "estar", precisamente porque no parece seguir ninguna regla. Es uno de los adjetivos más confusos para los extranjeros. La única explicación racional se basa en la manera en la que los hispanohablantes perciben la felicidad, y es algo subjetivo, no gramatical. Cada individuo va a darte su propia versión (subjetiva) sobre el régimen verbal: Unos te dirán que solo se usa "estar"; otros, que solo se usa "ser"; y otros te dirán que ambos se pueden usar, pero no tienen claro cuándo se usa cada uno.


----------



## Kane

El uso del verbo _ser_ en esta ocasión tiene un significado más intrínsico, quiere decir que seas siempre feliz no solo ( sin acento, según las nuevas normas de la RAE) en este momento. _Estoy feliz_ significa ahora, _soy una persona_ feliz significa que mi temperamento es así. El locutor nos desea una felicidad a largo plazo. No sé si me explico bien o no.


----------



## caballoverde

_Felicidad _es la sensación de satisfacción en TODOS los ámbitos de la vida, mientras que sentir alegría o estar contento se refiere a una sensación positiva por algo determinado y pasajero.

Como la felicidad es algo global y total, normalmente decimos *SER feliz*, ya que el verbo ser se refiere a cosas esenciales e inmutables, cosas que no cambian. Pero puede ser que en un momento determinado *uno esté feliz*: eso significa que el individuo está muy contento, tan contento que siente que todo va bien; sin embargo pese a la intensidad de la alegría es pasajero, y por eso usamos el verbo estar, que se usa normalmente para estados transitorios._ Estar feliz_ es un estado más intenso de estar contento y _ser feliz_ es sentir la felicidad plena y absoluta. Creo que es inglés es bliss...


----------



## Crescent

Jája! Muchas gracias a todos de ustedes por sus respuestas maravillosas! Leerlas fue como leer una..novela, de verdad! Estoy muy agradecida, porque cada vez que pregunto algo en estos foros, me lo explican..tanto, que no es posible no entenderlo después! Voy a inventar otra frase ahora, porque me gusta: Me lo explican hasta los huesos.  

A ver si entiendo sus contestas...
Vale, entonces - no es de verdad un error, como pensé, pero sólo (_solo_ sin acento??? Qué pasa a la lengua española?!) es que depende mucho de la opinión individual de cada persona. Entonces, ''ser feliz'' es sentir la felicidad todo el tiempo.. pero cómo es posible? No me parece que sea posible sentir un sentimiento todo el tiempo: nuestros pensamientos cambian a medida que vivimos nuestra vida, y al ver cosas que nos hacen reflexionar, y que nos afectan..
Pero sí, estoy de acuerdo con ustedes que esto es más una pregunta filosófica, que...de gramática. 

Muchas gracias otra vez por su bondad!


----------



## Marlotta

*Estoy muy feliz* con saber que este forum te ayuda, a mi también me aclara muchas dudas.


----------



## Kane

Hola Crescent,

Aquí te pongo la regal de gramática sobre el uso del acento ortográfico con 'solo'

'sólo/solo'

La palabra _solo_ puede funcionar como adjetivo o como abverbio. Ejemplos:

_A Tomás le gusta estar solo.
Solo tomaremos fruta.

_Cuando quien escribe percibe riesgo de ambigüedad, llevará acento ortográfico en su uso adverbial. Ejemplos:

_Pasaré solo este verano aquí _('en soledad, sin compañía')

_Pasaré sólo este verano aquí ('solamente, unicamente').
RAE, _Espasa, Madrid, 2002
Puedes encontrar la ortografía en formato PDF aquí: http://www.novedadesanalitica.com/documentos/ortografia.pdf


----------



## Dudu678

En cualquier caso eso está mal. Seguro que dijeron:

_Que sean felices._


----------



## Crescent

Muchas gracias, Kane! Aunque esto es un poco..fuera del tema del hilo, me fue muy interesante! Y lo ha usted explicado de una manera tan clara, que aun yo he conseguido entender su explicación! (que es raro )

Entonces, si no hay ninguna confusión, no hace falta el tilde en 'solo', sí?
Por ejemplo, si quería decir: _En este momento no tengo novio. Estoy sola._ (no necesito el tilde aquí, porque no podría querer decir ''unicamente'' o ''solamente''. ) 
Jájá! Qué maravilloso! Me encanta mucho.  Muchísimas gracias.  Pero solo una problema: Supongo que a cause de que esto es una regla nueva, poca gente ya la sabe, sí? Y entonces..quizás, si yo intentara usarla en clase de español, o en mi examen - es posible que mi profesora pense que yo simplemente no sabía la regla ''correcta'', la razón por la que hubo un tilde en ''sólo'' cuando quiere decir ''solamente''. 
Entonces...quizás, no es buena idea si yo utilice esta regla? 
Pero de todos modos, muchas gracias! 


Kane said:


> Hola Crescent,
> 
> Aquí te pongo la regal de gramática sobre el uso del acento ortográfico con 'solo'
> 
> 'sólo/solo'
> 
> La palabra _solo_ puede funcionar como adjetivo o como abverbio. Ejemplos:
> 
> _A Tomás le gusta estar solo.
> Solo tomaremos fruta.
> 
> _Cuando quien escribe percibe riesgo de ambigüedad, llevará acento ortográfico en su uso adverbial. Ejemplos:
> 
> _Pasaré solo este verano aquí _('en soledad, sin compañía')
> 
> _Pasaré sólo este verano aquí ('solamente, unicamente').
> RAE, _Espasa, Madrid, 2002
> Puedes encontrar la ortografía en formato PDF aquí: http://www.novedadesanalitica.com/documentos/ortografia.pdf


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent said:


> _En este momento no tengo novio. Estoy sola._ (no necesito el tilde aquí, porque no podría querer decir ''*ú*nicamente'' o ''solamente''. )


No es que no la necesites, es que sería incorrecto utilizarla.



Crescent said:


> Supongo que a caus*a* de que esto es una regla nueva, poca gente ya la sabe todavía, sí?


Lo importante es no utlizar la tilde cuando es adjetivo. Cuando es adverbio puedes ponerla o no, según te parezca. Yo personalmente soy partidario de escribir la tilde siempre que es adverbio ya que no es incorrecto y se marca la categoría gramatical. Sin embargo, no es más que una opinión.


----------



## geostan

Crescent said:


> Buenas tardes, foreros!
> 
> Hasta este día, he siempre pensado que se dice ''estoy feliz'', y que se usa ''estar'' con el adjetivo ''feliz''. Pero hoy, al escuchar y ver las noticias españolas a la televisión (TVE Internacional), me di cuenta de que la mujer (la locutora de las noticias) decía ''buenas noches'', en la pantalla fueron escritas estas palabras: _Que Sean Feliz_! (supongo que fue ''ustedes'', para el ''sean'', sí? )
> Y ahora estoy toda confusante..  No, confundida! Hay un matiz suave que no entiendo, o...qué pasa?  Porque es ''ser feliz''? Es posible que los hombres que han escrito esto se equivoquen, o..qué?
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo por todo su ayuda preciosa.



Siempre he creído que estar feliz es típico de la América del Sur. Y la única explicación que encuentro satisfactoria para mí es la idea de que para los hispanoamericanos, el campo semántico para feliz es mas amplio que para los españoles.


----------



## belemin

En la línea de lo que han dicho ya algunos foristas, creo que _estar feliz_ designa un estado que puede ser transitorio o momentáneo (_estoy feliz __cuando me encuentro con mis amigos_), mientras que _ser feliz _es algo permanente (_Ella es feliz viviendo de esa manera_).


----------



## minnkidd

¿Por qué se usa _ser_ tanto con el adjetivo _feliz_, dado que se conforma a los usos clásicos de estar (emociones)?

—¿Eres feliz?
—Sí.

—Llegó a ser feliz tu padre?
—No.

Pero:

¿Estás contento?  ¿Está contento tu papá? etc.


----------



## Outsider

Here's an article you may find useful: Romance copula at Wikipedia.


----------



## bobobaby

Se usa *ser* para hablar de la personalidad o la característica de la persona pero, se usa *estar *para hablar de las condiciones y emociones.


----------



## minnkidd

bobobaby said:


> Se usa *ser* para hablar de la personalidad o la característica de la persona pero, se usa *estar *para hablar de las condiciones y emociones.



Entonces ¿por qué se usa _ser_ con _feliz_ si es una emoción?  P.ej., la canción de Ricky Martin (aunque hay muchísimos ejemplos más):

Te encontre como en un sueño
Mis palabras torpes sin saber que mas decir
Y me pierdo en tus ojos
Ellos hablan mucho mas que tu

Nos quisimos poco a poco
Un amor asi no se podria terminar
Mil promesas mil deseos
que no se conforman con soñar

Yo pondria el mundo a tus pies
Tienes que creerme ya lo ves
Se que estas desesperada y que lloras con tu almohada
Junto a ti yo se que puedo ser feliz

Ser feliz, ser feliz siempre junto a ti
Ser feliz saber que es asi
Ven acercate a mi

Ser feliz, ser feliz locos por vivir
Ser feliz para descubrir una historia sin fin


----------



## la italianilla

Un compañero de Madrid un día me esplicó que en España normalmente feliz va con ser. Si has de usar estar dices "estoy contento".
Teorícamente, si dices "estoy feliz" significa que estas hablando de un momento puntual, un estado en el tiempo (ahora) mientras que si afirmas "soy feliz" te refieres a términos generales (o sea "normalmente" eres feliz en tu vida en general, como persona, referiendote a tu caracter) es "ser feliz".
De todas formas "Ser feliz" es bastante coloquial, pero si utilizado como acabo de explicarte es correcto.

Estar contento = emotición momentanea
Contento siempre lleva con estar. 

Espero haberte ayudado. Saludos


----------



## willturner

Hola: 

Estoy de acuerdo con la italianilla. 
Eres feliz y estás contento. Igual que no puedes "to say a joke" sino "to tell a joke" o al menos, es lo que me han enseñado siempre.


----------



## anthodocheio

O podemos decir "me siento feliz". ¿No?


----------



## willturner

Sí, tambien sería correcto.


----------



## arrancha

It's the same that the difference between:

-I´m boring, and
-I'm bored.


----------



## lily57

¡Hola a todos!
tengo una duda, mejor dicho, una apuesta... siempre he estudiado que con los adjetivos que indican sentimientos se usa estar (estoy contento, alegre, triste...) menos que con feliz que normalmente rige ser (soy feliz). Alguien me dijo que era porque la felicidad es un estado de ánimo tan importante que una vez logrado... etc. 
He buscado en vuestras discusiones anteriores, he encontrado esto, me confirma con lo que sabía... 
Pero una amiga española dice que no es así, y que ella usa estar. He buscado en las gramáticas de español que tengo, y no se dice nada (o por lo menos no lo he encontrado yo) a propósito de feliz. Me gustaría encontrar una referencia "importante" (RAE, u otros gramáticos, por ejemplo...) en sostén de mi tesis. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias!!!!


----------



## juandelrio

Nos cuenta alguna estudiante de español que su profesora afirma que no se puede ser feliz y que solo se puede estarlo. Me parece un error insostenible.

El intento de someter la lengua a normas está condenado al fracaso, pues la lengua está viva y pertenece al pueblo. Los estudiosos solo pueden ir detrás, intentando comprenderla. Hay preferencias, cada persona en cada momento opta por una u otra manera de expresar algo, pero afirmar que una determinada expresión es incorrecta resulta en general arriesgado, y en este caso en particular resulta una barbaridad.

Entre los significados que la Real Academia Española da al verbo ser se encuentran los suficientes como para ser feliz sin ningún miedo a ser incorrecto. El verbo "ser" puede indicar tiempo _"son las tres en punto"_; valer o costar _"a cómo es la merluza"_ (cuánto cuesta la merluza); puede indicar relación de posesión _"esa moneda es mía"_. Pasarán las tres, subirá el precio de la merluza y perderé mi dinero, pero nadie me habrá sugerido que he hecho mal en usar el verbo ser.

No solo estoy dando mi opinión. La Biblioteca Virtual Miguel de Cervantes, cervantesvirtual.es, que contiene el mayor fondo de textos clásicos en español, no deja lugar a dudas, devuelve 425 obras donde se lee "ser feliz" por 0 "estar feliz", 202 "es feliz" por 10 "está feliz", 119 "soy feliz" por 8 "estoy feliz", 176 "era feliz" por 26 "estaba feliz", 60 "fue feliz" por 5 "estuvo feliz", 27 "fui feliz" por 0 "estuve feliz", 11 "ha sido feliz" por 1 "ha estado feliz", 7 "he sido feliz" por 0 "he estado feliz", 38 "será feliz" por 1 "estará feliz", 21 "seré feliz" por 0 "estaré feliz", 32 "sería feliz" por 1 "estaría feliz", 2 "habrá sido feliz" por 0 "habrá estado feliz", 0 "habré sido feliz" por 0 "habré estado feliz", 3 "habría sido feliz" por 0 "habría estado feliz", 59 "sea feliz" por 0 "esté feliz", 1 "haya sido feliz" por 0 "haya estado feliz", 7 "fuera feliz" por 0 "estuviera feliz", 7 "hubiera sido feliz" por 0 "hubiera estado feliz", 0 "hubiese sido feliz" por 0 "hubiese estado feliz", 5 "siendo feliz" por 0 "estando feliz" y 0 "habiendo sido feliz" por 0 "habiendo estado feliz". En resumen, en los fondos de la biblioteca virtual Miguel de Cervantes se es feliz 1202 veces y solo se está feliz en 52 ocasiones. Parecidos resultados se obtienen en la web LogosLibrary, cuyos fondos también son clásicos.

Debido a los derechos de autor, las dos web anteriores contienen pocos textos escritos en los últimos 70 años, así que para saber cómo se escribe hoy hay que indagar en otras fuentes, como el buscador de libros de Google. Este buscador nos dice que por cada obra donde se usa el verbo estar, en cada una de las formas verbales relacionadas arriba, el verbo ser es usado 2'6 veces, 1'46, 1'3, 1'38, 3'99, 9'58, 5'82, 55'09, 4'22, 10'69, 2'98, 26, 6, 16'06, 8'47, 49'66, 20'46, 24, 13'14, 169 y 11.

Hasta aquí lo que nos dicen los libros, en primer lugar los clásicos y en último lugar todos. Si saltamos de los libros a la lengua popular, lo más parecido a la realidad nos lo muestra la búsqueda en la web a través de Google. Pues bien, con los mismos criterios, es decir, número de apariciones del verbo ser por cada aparición del verbo estar en las mismas formas verbales anteriores y en el mismo orden, estos son los resultados: 5'23, 0'93, 1'19, 1'86, 10'22, 34'97, 41'91, 125'96, 3'55, 6'01, 3'87, 17'84, 51, 1'6, 4'02, 19'13, 5'4, 15'13, 7'83, 6'08 y 249.

Así pues, si la lengua es lo que se ha escrito y se escribe, no cabe duda de que podemos ser tranquilamente felices. A continuación intentaré dar vida a los fríos números.

El verbo estar lo usan algunos autores, especialmente americanos, solo en algunos casos, pues en la mayoría de las ocasiones usan el verbo ser:

El uruguayo Mario Benedetti. _"Por eso te decía hace un rato que a lo mejor estoy feliz y es eso lo que me vuelve un poco extraño. Estar feliz y sin embargo no ser feliz"_ (Primavera con una esquina rota); _"... y sabe que es feliz aunque no sepa qué precio va a pagar o qué desprecio"_ (Poemas).

El también uruguayo Juan Carlos Onetti. _"Ahora duerme, debe estar feliz"_ (Juntacadáveres); _"mientras dormía y soñaba eso, era feliz"_ (Un sueño realizado).

El peruano Mario Vargas Llosa. _"En vez de estar feliz y contento con la libertad recobrada, anda más triste que un murciélago"_ (Pantaleón y las visitadoras); _"y soy feliz, en la modesta medida en que el matrimonio permite serlo"_ (El sueño de Pluto).

Alfredo Bryce Echenique, también peruano, escribe _"Pepe va a estar feliz"_ ,_"ella está feliz", "era tan feliz", "qué feliz sería"_ (La felicidad ja ja).

El poeta nicaragüense Rubén Darío, escribe _"Yo estaba feliz" (Azul); "y es feliz con su mujer"_ (Abrojos); _"Yo soy feliz. Bajo el inmenso cielo"_, _"no es feliz la Reina allí"_ (Poemas); _"Más de una vez pensé en que pude ser feliz allí"_ (Historia de mis libros).

También los venezolanos Josefina Picón _"El capitán sonríe, está feliz"_ (Relatos), y René Vergara _"Mi padre está feliz y yo también"_ (Qué sombra más larga tiene este gato), _"Un pueblo solo es feliz cuando ama y cuida a sus niños y a sus viejos"_ (El monstruo de Carrascal); y el colombiano José Eduardo Alcázar _"Estoy feliz, con la sola posibilidad de ser feliz"_ (El goto: cuasi, cuasi, Señor de Madureira).

Algunos autores españoles también usan el verbo estar, aunque mucho menos que el verbo ser. Estos son algunos:

Juan García Hortelano _"no habrá ninguna casa en Europa para estar feliz"_, _"era tan feliz"_ (El gran momento de Mary Tribune).

Fernán Caballero _"no puedo gozar de descanso ni puedo estar feliz y dichoso viéndote llorar"_, _"que os mostrarán que maldita la falta que hace todo aquello para ser feliz"_ (La familia de Alvareda); _"digo que soy feliz"_, _"No he dicho que no sería feliz por no serme posible amaros"_ (Clemencia).

Incluso Benito Pérez Galdós escribe _"Olózaga no estuvo feliz al regatear a Espartero, con eufemismos corteses, el Pontificado de la verdad"_ (Prim). Sin embargo, son muchas las referencias a ser feliz. _"Si mi mujer está buena y no me recibe con despego, soy feliz."_, _"Leo al enfermo lo que escribo, y con esto se entretiene y es feliz"_ (Vergara); _"porque soy feliz y me importa un rábano la opinión pública"_ (La revolución de julio); en el siguiente fragmento juega además con los verbos saber y ser _"Ya se me pasaron los esplines; ya no lloro; ya soy feliz, tan feliz que no sabo expresarlo. Pero no me engatusas, no, con tus limoneros y tus acequias de undosa corriente. Yo libre y honrada, te acepto así, aldeanote y criador de pollos. Tú como eres, yo como ero"_ (Tristana). _"El gran Pez no era feliz en su vida conyugal"_ (La de Bringas); _"Cuando uno es feliz, no conoce sus faltas"_ (Zaragoza).

En las siguientes referencias podemos ver de cuántas maneras se puede ser feliz.

Leopoldo Alas _"era feliz entre sobresaltos nerviosos, punzadas de la carne enferma, miserias del barro humano de que, por su desgracia, estaba hecha"_, _"su Anita era feliz por razones más altas"_, _"Petra era feliz en aquella vida de intrigas complicadas"_, _"pero ¿por qué dice que no soy feliz? ¿En qué lo conoce?"_ (La regenta); _"él seguía siendo feliz, aunque de otro modo que antes"_ (El Señor y lo demás, son cuentos); _"Fernando era feliz aquella noche de una manera feroz; sin saberlo, sí, como las fieras"_ (Cristales).

Juan Rulfo _"no cabe duda que se sentía feliz porque su pueblo era feliz"_ (El llano en llamas).

José María de Pereda _"en esta familia tan digna de ser feliz"_ (Oros son triunfos); _"pero Fonsa no era feliz, a pesar de todo"_ (Tipos y paisajes); _"donde tampoco fui feliz"_ (Escenas montañesas).

Jorge Isaacs _"porque en su esclavitud era feliz"_ (María).

Juana Inés de la Cruz, autora mexicana del S XVII, _"Finjamos que soy feliz, triste pensamiento, un rato"_ (Finjamos que soy feliz).

Manuel Arce _"Miguelito sólo es feliz cuando viene aquí y baja a las rocas y contempla a una lubina con quien ha hecho amistad"_ (Anzuelos para la lubina).

Ricardo Palma _"Pues, señor, este prójimo es feliz"_ (Tradiciones peruanas).

Juan Arolas _"él es feliz en plácida victoria"_ (Poesías).

Jerónimo Bermúdez _"aquél solo es feliz que te conoce"_ (Nise laureada).

Concepción Arenal _"la mujer no puede ser feliz sino queriendo y siendo querida"_ (Cartas a los delincuentes).

Ángel Ganivet _"la idea es feliz"_ (Cartas finlandesas).

Leandro Fernández de Moratín _"no siempre el orden de las escenas es feliz"_ (Viaje a Italia); _"¡Ay, qué infeliz soy, Don Diego!"_ (El sí de las niñas).

Francisco Martínez de la Rosa _"y tal vez ahora mismo sueña que es feliz"_ (Aben Humeya o la rebelión de los moriscos).

Arturo Uslar Pietri _"en su origen la humanidad fue feliz"_ (Nuevo mundo, mundo nuevo).

Antonio Coello y Ochoa _"es feliz, quien, no siendo venturoso, / nunca llega a saber que es desdichado"_ (Poesía).

Continúa


----------



## juandelrio

Continuación

José Joaquín Olmedo _"Si el hombre no es feliz, si no es perfecto, / y si no es inmortal, si en él no emplea / todo su amor y su cuidado el cielo, / Dios es injusto (...) sé dios de Dios, y juzga su justicia"_ (Poesía).

María Enriqueta Camarillo de Pereyra _"Es feliz, porque bebe agua en el torrente, porque come hierba de los campos salvajes, porque el viento fuerte y caliente de la primavera acaricia su pelaje"_ (Rosas de la infancia).

José Rizal  _"todavía abrigaba en su pecho una remota esperanza de ser feliz"_ (Noli me tangere).

Antonio Gamoneda _"Yo no quiero pensar ni ser amado ni ser feliz ni recordar"_ (Poesía).

Eligio Ancona _"Dices que la tierra de Castilla debe ser feliz; pero ..."_ (La cruz y la espada).

Gilberto Ramírez Santacruz _"ya que no puedo ser feliz, / seré palomo marginado / en la catedral del lamento"_ (Poemuchachas).

Virginia Auber Noya _"que hubiera yo mamado con su leche su facilidad para ser feliz"_ (Ambarina: historia doméstica cubana).

Manuel Zeno García _"preparado por la alegría y el ansia de ser feliz"_ (La charca).

José Martí _"Mira que, como soy bueno, no voy a ser feliz"_ (Amistad funesta).

Luis de Góngora y Argote _"Desdeñando sus favores / y maldiciendo salí / mi felicidad, que en esto / es desdicha ser feliz."_ (Las firmezas de Isabela).

Melchor de Palau y Català _"Procura no despertarme cuando me veas dormir; no sea que esté soñando, y sueñe que soy feliz"_ (Poesías).

Vicente Blasco Ibáñez _"todo cuanto le rodeaba estaba al alcance de su deseo, y, sin embargo, no era feliz"_ (Entre naranjos); _"Bien se veía que no era feliz"_ (Arroz y Tartana).

Emilia Pardo Bazán _"Aquel hombre era feliz en su cómoda y limpia farmacia"_ (El cisne de Villamorta); _"por eso me empeño en creer que Clara es feliz... en su convento, soñando"_ (La quimera).

Gustavo Adolfo Bécquer _"De todos modos era feliz"_ (El aderezo de esmeraldas).

Pedro Antonio de Alarcón _"Un hombre tan pródigo de sí propio, no podía ser feliz"_ (Cuentos amatorios); _"sus inspiradas melodías vivificaron mi corazón. Ya era feliz"_ (El final de Norma).

Manuel Vázquez Montalván _"¿Quién te ha dicho a ti que yo soy feliz en mi mundo?_ (La muchacha que pudo ser Enmanuelle).

Federico García Lorca _"Muchas mujeres serían felices de llevar tu vida. Sin hijos es la vida más dulce. Yo soy feliz no teniéndolos"_ (Yerma).

Rosalía de Castro _"Usted sabe muy bien que soy feliz con mi suerte"_ (Ruinas).

Duque de Rivas _"soy feliz si me amáis vos"_ (Solaces de un prisionero).

José Echegaray _"si no es verdad lo que yo vi, es que estoy loco y soy feliz", "no soy feliz?, ¿no es ella muy hermosa?"_ (La realidad y el delirio).

Miguel Hernández _"Se los devoran. ¿Sabes? No soy feliz"_ (Todo era azul).

Mariano José de Larra _"y, si (aunque) no es feliz, no es desgraciado" _(Empeños y desempeños); _"Fulanito tiene amor propio, no amor. Se contenta con que las gentes crean que es feliz"_ (Varios caracteres).

Amador de los Ríos _"Mira mis manos, llenas de sangre! Es su sangre! La sangre de Aixa! Su corazón no late ya! La he muerto, y soy feliz!... Soy feliz, y me da lástima de que tú, el autor de mis desdichas, no lo seas también! Pero aguarda: voy a reunirte con ella, y lo serás!"_ (Leyenda del rey bermejo).

También en la Gramática de la Real Academia Española de 1771 encontramos los siguientes ejemplos _"feliz el reyno donde viven los hombres en paz", "El reyno donde los hombres viven en paz es feliz"_.

Igualmente, el Diccionario Anaya, para ilustrar uno de los significados de la preposición "con", escribe _"con ser (aunque es) rico, no es feliz"_

Constitución Provisional de Antioquía, Colombia. Artículo 1º: _"Para que la República sea feliz, es necesario que ..."_

Pedro Calderón de la Barca _"como yo te vea, mi muerte será feliz"_ (La fiera, el rayo y la piedra);_ "¿ves si mi amor es feliz...?_ (Antes que todo es mi dama); _"dígatelo mi semblante, que aunque lloroso, pudiera ser feliz"_ (La protestación de la fe).

Francisco de Quevedo _ "¿Cuándo seré feliz con mi gemido? / ¿Cuándo sin el ajeno afortunado? / El desprecio me sigue desdeñado; / la envidia, en dignidad constituido."_ (Parnaso español).

Azorín _"Cervantes es feliz en su casa; no padece falta de nada"_ (Con permiso de los cervantistas).

Baltasar Gracián _"Será feliz el mundo (dijo Platón, y apreció Valerio) cuando comenzaren a reinar los sabios"_ (El político don Fernando).

Carmen Conde _"y se reirá igual que se rió cuando era feliz"_ (Creció la espesa yerba ...).

Gertrudis Gómez de Avellaneda _"No tuve tiempo de preguntar a mi corazón si era feliz"_ (Dos mujeres).

Tirso de Molina _"y avísame del fin deste suceso, / que si es feliz, como mi amor lo espera, / partiré a las ventanas de tu casa / a poner luminarias y faroles"_ (Los amantes de Teruel).

Valle-Inclán _"¡Yo hubiera sido feliz hace tres mil años en Atenas!"_ (Luces de bohemia).

Gabriel García Márquez _"todo el mundo era feliz por orden suya"_ (El otoño del patriarca).

Camilo José Cela _"todo el mundo era feliz a ojos vista"_ (Papeles de son Armadans).

Ramón J. Sender _"todo el mundo era feliz"_ (América antes de Colón).

Llama la atención la ausencia de Cervantes. En su obra, en efecto, el adjetivo feliz acompaña a nombres como frase, ingenio, reposo, hora o suceso y nunca acompaña a los verbos ser o estar, sino a otros como prometer, tener, asegurar o esperar. Solo en dos ocasiones la palabra feliz se predica de personas: _"Feliz don Diego de Sarmiento"_ (La Galatea); y _"al que yo tuviera por sumamente feliz es aquel cuyas descuidadas plantas pisan sin sobresalto ni congoja la verde hierba de los prados, y pasean las frescas riberas ..."_ (Las semanas del Jardín). Prefiere Cervantes el sustantivo "felicidad" junto a aquellos mismos verbos. En una ocasión emplea el verbo ser (nunca el verbo estar) _"Sancho, serán luengos tus días, tu fama será eterna, tus premios colmados, tu felicidad (será) indecible"_ (Don Quijote).

Cosa parecida ocurre con el prolífico Lope de Vega, coetáneo de Cervantes, en cuya obra también vemos el adjetivo feliz unido a sustantivos como suceso, derrota, suerte, tránsito, agüero, fortuna, auspicio, jornada, estado, monte, moza, pero muy pocas veces como predicado de un verbo expreso (estimar y llamar) _"estímote feliz, viéndote ciego, / y de mis ciegas lágrimas me espanto"_ (Sonetos); _"feliz te puedes llamar"_ (El antecristo).

Cien años antes se había publicado otra obra cumbre de la literatura castellana, la Comedia de Calisto y Melibea, conocida como La Celestina. Su autor, Fernando de Rojas, pone en boca del amante Calisto en una ocasión el adjetivo feliz acompañando al verbo estar _"¿Quién ha visto en esta vida cuerpo tan feliz como está ahora el mío?"_, y en otra el sustantivo felicidad acompañando al verbo tener _"si Dios me diese en el cielo la silla sobre sus santos, no lo tendría por tanta felicidad"_.

En un nuevo salto atrás de casi 200 años (1330), encontramos otra obra cumbre de la literatura española, El Conde Lucanor, cuyo autor, Don Juan Manuel, también se decanta por el verbo ser _"no existe mayor desgracia que la desdicha para quien siempre ha sido feliz ..."_, _"pero no era feliz"_.

Y otros 100 años atrás, en la primera mitad del siglo S. XIII, escribe el primer poeta conocido de la literatura castellana, Gonzalo de Berceo, para quien tampoco la felicidad se acompaña del verbo estar, sino del verbo ser _"Feliz será la alma"_, _"bien fue feliz la alma para quien estaba."_ (Vida de Santa Auria).

Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones. Yo espero no haberos aburrido.


----------



## lily57

Cuando pedía alguna referencia "importante" ¡no contaba con todo esto! Muchísimas gracias, Juan, por haber quitado mis dudas. O, mejor dicho, SOY feliz de que me hayas resuelto mis dudas, y ESTOY contenta de que hayas participado en este foro!


----------



## Seeking

Yo creo que tiene que ver con la naturaleza del verbo. "Ser" es estático, "estar" es más transitorio en esta expresión. Si soy feliz, hablo de un estado general, una manera de vivir y ver lo que me pasa, recibirlo y enfrentarlo. Si estoy feliz, reconozco ésto como un estado anímico, como algo temporal o por un motivo en particular. No encuentro error gramatical en ningún caso, solo diferencia semántica. Espero que aclare. Saludos.


----------



## estella ba

Hola,
¿la palabra feliz va con ser o estar?


----------



## lazarus1907

estella ba said:


> Hola*:*
> ¿*L*a palabra feliz va con ser o estar?


Es uno de los adjetivo más problemáticos cuando intentas usar las reglas de ser y estar, porque su uso cambia mucho de país a país, y el concepto de felicidad tiene una interpretación muy subjetiva en algunos casos. En España es más normal 'ser', pero hay frases en las que también se usa 'estar'.


----------



## Revontuli

Hola Estella Ba:

He encontrado esta explicación en un mensaje previo en WRF :

'' 1a. Soy feliz: me gusta la vida que tengo (es un sentimiento profundo y duradero, a menos que algo importante cambie en tu vida).
1b. Estoy feliz: me gusta lo que estoy viviendo en estos momentos. ''

Pero como dice Lazarus, es un poco problemático. Por ejemplo,nuestro profesor nos dijo que siempre teníamos que usar ''feliz'' con ''ser''.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
But I think the general tip Revontuli gave you is useful:
Soy feliz —> I am usually a happy person.
Estoy feliz —> I feel/am happy/pleased/cheerful right now.
Bye


----------



## Babel_b

Hola, la palabra "*feliz*" se usa con el verbo ser (Ej.:Soy feliz, Ella es feliz, etc.). Generalmente no se usa para describir un estado de ánimo temporario. "*Contento*",que tiene un significado parecido al de feliz, sí se puede utilizar para describir estados de ánimo (Ej.: Estoy contento hoy)


----------



## javier8907

Babel_b said:


> Hola, la palabra "*feliz*" se usa con el verbo ser (Ej.:Soy feliz, Ella es feliz, etc.). Generalmente no se usa para describir un estado de ánimo temporario.



Te ha faltado "aquí en Argentina". se ve que su uso cambia de país a país. (Por cierto, nunca había oído "temporario").

A mí se me ocurren un montón de ejemplos para decir "estoy feliz". Por ejemplo, la chica que me gusta me ha besado. ¡Estoy feliz! (estoy feliz hoy). O si he acabado mis exámenes. Estoy feliz (satisfecho y muy contento). De todas formas me parece que este uso es propio del lenguaje coloquial (y como veo, de algunos países sólo). En el primer caso, probablemente lo correcto sería decir "soy feliz" (aunque sea sólo hoy, no queda raro), y en el segundo "estoy muy contento".


----------



## snaveira

Creo que la forma más correcta es SER FELIZ, aunque en determinadas frases hechas aparezca con el verbo ESTAR.
María es feliz viviendo en Madrid. Soy feliz contigo. Eres feliz trabajando aquí?

Sin embargo, se utiliza ESTAR FELIZ cuando es sinónimo de ESTAR CONTENTO
"Estoy feliz de vivir en Madrid" en realidad queda mejor "Estoy contento de vivir en Madrid"


----------



## javier8907

Sí, tiene más fuerza. Pero de todas formas me parece que es coloquial, ¿a ti no?


----------



## snaveira

javier8907 tiene razón, cuando dices "estoy feliz" o "estoy contento" es más coloquial. 
"Ser feliz" tiene cierta connotación romántica.....


----------



## javier8907

Hombre, en el caso de que me haya besado la que me gusta, evidentemente, pero si digo "he alcanzado la iluminación y ahora soy feliz" no veo el romanticismo por ningún lado.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
But look at this [colombian and maybe latinamerican] examples:
La señora declaró no *estar* muy feliz con la administración actual. <–_ Feliz = satisfecha, contenta (content, satisfied, pleased)._
Tu suegro *está* feliz de que tu esposa haya quedado embarazada. <– _Feliz = dichoso, sintiéndose afortunado (merry, feeling blessed)._
*Estuvieron* felices durante la fiesta. <– _Feliz = alegre, animado (joyful, cheerful, mirthfull)._
Aunque su rostro *estaba* feliz, su corazón lloraba. <– _Feliz = happy_.

In those cases, we can choose some other verbs to link the subjects to those meanings of "feliz", but "ser" is not one of them. Don't you think so?

Bye


----------



## sunshine110

I learned that "ser" should be used with "feliz" and "estar" with "contento", but I've seen examples of "feliz" with "estar". Did I learn this incorrectly? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

De los problemas con ser y estar, en español.
Debe haber muchos hilos aquí al respecto.

Resumiendo: 

Se puede ser o estar feliz. (Soy feliz, estoy feliz)
Sólo se puede estar contento. (Estoy contento . Soy contento. )


----------



## merquiades

Técnicamente se debe decir "soy feliz".  Es la regla de los libros de gramática, pero hoy en día se usa mucho "estoy feliz", más en América que en España.  No obstante, no se dice "estoy infeliz", siempre se utiliza el verbo ser en este caso (creo... pero hay que tener cuidado cuando decimos siempre).   En cuanto a "contento" y "alegre" se usa el verbo "estar".  Saludos


----------



## Marqueesa

Con respecto a los comentarios de merquiades:

Yo *no* creo que sea incorrecto "estoy feliz". 
De hecho, no es lo mismo "soy feliz" que "estoy feliz", y ambas son correctas y se emplean para expresar cosas diferentes.

La diferencia es el matiz: 

*"Soy feliz"*  indica una cualidad intrínseca. Ya se sabe que la felicidad no puede ser intrínseca y mucho menos eterna, , pero "ser" indica, bien una cualidad o bien, en este caso, un estado de ánimo más o menos estable, profundo, duradero. 

*"Estoy feliz" * indica un estado puntual, concreto, que puede ser mucho más pasajero y menos profundo que "soy feliz".

Por lo tanto creo que ambas son correctas (también en España se utiliza muchísimo el "estoy feliz").

Por lo demás, estoy de acuerdo en que se debe emplear *"estoy contento*" , y no *"soy contento" *, porque "contento" es un estado de ánimo que se asocia con algo pasajero, y no una cualidad. 

Pero no estoy de acuerdo con lo de "alegre": se puede decir tanto *"estoy alegre"* , para expresar un estado de ánimo puntual y pasajero, como *"soy alegre"* , para expresar la cualidad de una persona que tiene un carácter o temperamento alegre.


----------



## Marqueesa

Incluso diría que también puede emplearse la expresión "estoy infeliz".


----------



## Get Free

Una pequeña guia para entender los verbos ser y estar.
El verbo "to be" en inglés y los verbos ser y estar en español engloban 4 significados distintos.

Los 4 significados se pueden expresar mediante las siguientes expresiones:
1) What you are (qué eres)
2) How you are (cómo estas)
3) The way you are (cómo eres).
4) Where you are (dónde estas)

Como vez, en inglés se usa un solo verbo para decir 4 cosas distintas. Los hablantes del inglés suelen no verlo así, pero el verbo "to be" tiene un significado distinto en esos 4 casos.
Por otro lado, los hablantes del español no estamos mucho mejor, porque usamos solo 2 verbos para esos 4 significados.

So, to answer your question, you did learn it incorrectly, because you can use both "ser" or "estar" before adjetives. It depends on what you want to express.
If you want to say that you are a happy person (meaning 3) then you use "ser". But if you want to say you are happy right now (meaning 2) then you use "estar".

Hope it helps.


----------



## peralba

Leyendo el forum ser/estar feliz, quería informar de una curiosidad. En un libro de grámatica para estudiantes italtianos, se dice que feliz/infeliz van siempre con SER.... qué lío..


----------



## capitas

En mi modesta opinion, creo que, como alguien apuntó antes, es un uso muy particular el que hacemos de ser/estar felices.
Si me acaba de ocurrir algo bueno, y digo:
¡Qué feliz estoy! :I'm really happy now because something good happend.
!Qué feliz soy!: I'm feelig so happy now, no matter why.
Not much of a light upon it, I think.


----------



## Istriano

Ser/estar  feliz.
Ser/estar  casado.

No hay mucha diferencia en estos casos. 
(En portugués también es igual.  )


----------



## Peterdg

El DUE (Diccionario de uso del español) de María Moliner, (la versión original) menciona que "feliz" puede ir con "ser", "encontrarse", "sentirse", "vivir"... no con <<estar>>

Creo que la versión actual (creo que lo llaman: "actualizado") de este mismo diccionario, ya no menciona el "no con <<estar>>".

Pero, los tiempos cambian. El príncipe Felipe de España, al nacer su hijo (o hija, no me acuerdo) en una rueda de prensa, dijo: "Leticia y yo estamos muy felices..."


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Peterdg said:


> El DUE (Diccionario de uso del español) de María Moliner, (la versión original) menciona que "feliz" puede ir con "ser", "encontrarse", "sentirse", "vivir"... no con <<estar>>
> 
> Creo que la versión actual (creo que lo llaman: "actualizado") de este mismo diccionario, ya no menciona el "no con <<estar>>".
> 
> Pero, los tiempos cambian. El príncipe Felipe de España, al nacer su hijo (o hija, no me acuerdo) en una rueda de prensa, dijo: "Leticia y yo estamos muy felices..."



Me da la sensación de que esta nueva moda española de emplear el verbo ESTAR con "feliz" es más un esnobismo que otra cosa. Por aparentar uno ser más fino o distinguido termina por evitar la expresión "estar contento" que es lo que realmente habría que decir en este caso. Pero claro, ¿cómo iba el príncipe Felipe a decir "estamos muy contentos" siendo ellos distinguidos y de sangre real? "Estar feliz" es mucho más fino para indicar un estado transitorio que "estar contento".

Saludos,
Pedro


----------



## kamnil

En mi colegio, una profesora mía dijo(* una de mis profesoras-*optional)....y realmente ella leyó (porque estaba en nuestros textos..) que _felíz_ es una palabra con la que nunca debes usar "ser" y gramaticalmente *sòlo(accent)* puedes usar "estar". Pero he encontrado "ser felíz" en canciones, en texto, y -buscando una respuesta a mi pregunta en los foros- en hilos de este sitio en los que nadie no ha corregido a nadie por decir "ser felíz". Entonces, quisiera saber si esta idea sea falsa, y si puedes decir sin duda, correctamente: "ser felíz". 

Gracias de antemano (y lo siento si mis frases están llenas de errores). 


dont worry for your Spanish grammar thats the way in which we learn, by doing  mistakes and by being aware of them. 

salam


----------



## Peterdg

kamnil said:


> En mi colegio, una profesora mía dijo(* una de mis profesoras-*optional)....y realmente ella leyó (porque estaba en nuestros textos..) que _felíz_ es una palabra con la que nunca debes usar "ser" y gramaticalmente *sòlo(accent)* puedes usar "estar". Pero he encontrado "ser felíz" en canciones, en texto, y -buscando una respuesta a mi pregunta en los foros- en hilos de este sitio en los que nadie no ha corregido a nadie por decir "ser felíz". Entonces, quisiera saber si esta idea sea falsa, y si puedes decir sin duda, correctamente: "ser felíz".
> 
> Gracias de antemano (y lo siento si mis frases están llenas de errores).
> 
> 
> dont worry for your Spanish grammar thats the way in which we learn, by doing mistakes and by being aware of them.
> 
> salam


¡Tontería total! La norma es "ser feliz" (por lo menos en España), y como siempre, los hay que no lo dicen así. (Mira el post de Alma de cántaro).


----------



## Istriano

Según las búsquedas de Google:

En sitios argentinos: ''estoy feliz'' 33%,  ''soy feliz'' 66 %
En sitios espanholes: ''estoy feliz'' 33 %, ''soy feliz'' 66 %
En sitios mejicanos: ''estoy feliz'' 66 %, ''soy feliz'' 33 %


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

heidita said:


> Sí, hubo un hilo hace poco con este tema. Sí se puede decir soy feliz. No es muy común pero es correcto.



Quizá no sea común ser felices, pero quien es feliz, y se dan casos, dice "Soy feliz" y no se le puede poner ningún reparo.
A los muchos ejemplos añado este que se remonta a mi infancia y que remataba muchos cuentos:
"Y se casaron y *fueron* felices, y comieron perdices, y a mí no me dieron porque no quisieron".
¿Diría la profesora que está en el origen de esta consulta "Y se casaron y *estuvieron* felices"? Mucho me sorprendería. 
También se emplea el verbo "hacer" en la locución coloquial "Tal o cual cosa no me hace feliz". Y con el verbo "sentir" en forma reflexiva: "Me siento feliz". Posiblemente haya más verbos con conjugan con el estado de felicidad, pero quizá sería desviarse del "Re:" que nos ocupa.

P.S. Acepten mis disculpas si ese ejemplo ya se ha citado. Es que me he perdido leyendo los muchos que ya se han aportado.


----------



## capitas

Creo que si rebuscamos, encontraremos muchos ejemplos como el de ManuelGRey donde "ser" no sólo suena mejor (dejemos lo de correcto o incorrecto), sino que 
"estar" suena cuanto menos forzado:
Por ejemplo. 
Soy feliz cuando como ostras/estando en la playa/estando contigo.
Soy feliz cuando te veo.
La canción de los payasos de la tele "Gabi, Fofo ...":
"Somos felices, de conseguir, a un niño hacer reir"


----------

